# Yankee Candles - half price



## foxylady (5 Mar 2010)

Hickeys are selling yankee candle half price at the moment - good mothers day pressie


----------



## foxylady (15 Apr 2010)

*Yankee candle sale*

The Yankee candle shop at end of Grafton Street is having a big sale with up to 50% off everything


----------



## Papercut (15 Apr 2010)

I was in there earlier. It's a Closing Down Sale - 30% off all Yankee Candles & up to 50% off other merchandise. Some good reductions on gift items for anyone who wants to do some early Christmas shopping.


----------



## mcaul (17 Apr 2010)

Papercut said:


> I was in there earlier. It's a Closing Down Sale - 30% off all Yankee Candles & up to 50% off other merchandise. Some good reductions on gift items for anyone who wants to do some early Christmas shopping.


 
Its just this store closing (on May 1st - webstore continues as normal) - we had a sub lease from Budget travel and when they went bust our lease became void and we failed to agree reasonable terms for a new lease with the landlord. As we had comitted to all our spring stock, we have had to clear it. 

 - the good news is all but one of the superb staff have found new positions and the final person hopes to confirm a new job next week.


----------



## foxylady (20 Apr 2010)

Its a pity the shop is closuing but good to hear the staff all got new jobs


----------



## MandaC (2 May 2010)

mccaul, I am sorry to hear this.

Good news for the staff......hope they get sorted


----------

